# Best Wheel cleaner



## Robino (Mar 28, 2017)

Are there any wheel cleaners that you spray on leave and then pressure wash off job done , or is that just advertising!
I have used bilsberry wheel cleaner but on my forged black wheels they never look any good.once they have dried , in fact I get a better finish afterwards with quick detailer


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel is a superb product and it should fit the bill for you. Check out the YouTube video:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

True touchless wash for wheels is a myth unless your wheels are sealed and only lightly soiled.

Autowheels is great and up there with the best, but it is not unicorn tears :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to the correct section


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bilt hamber auto wheel if your wheels arnt sealed or if you seal them use odk rotate 10-1 in a foaming spray head or ag custom wheels


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Another vote for bilt hamber


----------



## Robino (Mar 28, 2017)

They have the gtechniq wheel protection cant remember the product , but they are a nightmare to clean and keep nice


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

If you're wheels are sealed then tdg products blueberry wheels is about as close as I've got to a touchless wash on wheels.


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

My go to wheel cleaner is Wax Planet Aluminium, i have used a lot of wheel cleaners over the years and have never been impressed with any that say you can spray on and rinse off without agitating it.
Unless it's a deep clean i always go for Autoglanz Hoops

https://countydetailingsupplies.co.uk/shop/autoglanz-hoops-alloy-wheel-shampoo/

and a Flexipads wash mitt

https://countydetailingsupplies.co....finger-merino-soft-lambs-wool-half-wash-mitt/

Less aggressive than most wheel cleaners and it is quick and easy.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

AS smart wheels :thumb:


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Seal with Gtechniq C5, then just normal shampoo and a second wash mitt. Spray with C2V3 twice a year as a drying aid and job done.


----------



## coldflame90 (Mar 1, 2008)

Meguires Hot Wheels is good along with shampoo

Personal favourite is Auto finesse wheel clearer and if they are really bad iron out them and the protect them using c5


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

BH - Auto wheel is the best

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Tuga Wheel Devil Special, and Scholl Rim7 are probably the two best reactive cleaners I've used... P21S/R222 Wheel Gel is irreplaceable, though, when dealing with some of the more exotic wheels. 

Hope this helps. 

- Steampunk


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Normal shampoo and a detailing brush is enough for me.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mac- said:


> Normal shampoo and a detailing brush is enough for me.


Same here on sealed wheels, seems that alot of people prefer the sledgehammer to crack a wallnut method though..


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> bilt hamber auto wheel if your wheels arnt sealed or if you seal them use odk rotate 10-1 in a foaming spray head or ag custom wheels


Just read up on and now bought some ODK after this recommendation.

Cheers !


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

sevenfourate said:


> Just read up on and now bought some ODK after this recommendation.
> 
> Cheers !


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## moncris (Jan 2, 2018)

I like using Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel also. It is pH balanced.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

sevenfourate said:


> Just read up on and now bought some ODK after this recommendation.
> 
> Cheers !


works well with these
https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/947ml-bottle-with-dilution-markings
https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/atomiza-foaming-spray-head
dont get the high out put foaming spray head as it uses too much stuff and the foam doesnt spread as well when you spray it


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

I have just used up my stock of Wolf Chemicals Clean & Coat, which was great as a maintenance wash, without messing about cleaning and sealing them again.

can't find it nowadays, so is there any new products that do the same


----------

